
A new take on AI? - sourlinus
https://medium.com/@EvanGoldberg/a-new-take-on-chatbot-intelligence-57d604507eb2
======
ggggtez
No it's not. It's a very old take on ai. There are dozens of these bots that
are just middle men for human conversation. But guess what! Random humans are
not domain experts! Go to Yahoo answers and you'll find the same level of
response and probably faster...

